# My long term SPCA rescue.



## Cowgirlthing (Sep 2, 2013)

Meet Chloe, she is my now 7 year old dog. I obtained her in 2007 from the SPCA as a surprise gift at the time she was a year old and already fixed, needled and trained, she was basically free just had to pay 10$ for her tags. Today you'll never find a dog in there under 100$, barely any are fixed now, it was still an amazing find back then. She was the best 10$ ever spent! Her breed is unknown still, all we know is that she is a mixed breed! And we've NEVER EVER in all the years of owning her any health problems! Not even anything small.

She's spoiled rotten, we at least spend well over 100$ on her toys, she has her own couch and a bay window which she looks out every day. What she looks at, I couldn't even tell you, but something peaks her interest! 








Her window and her snakey.








Her and her lamby.








She loves her lamby. <3

She loves to run and play, but be a giant couch potato at the same time. We live on a cliff, thankfully she knows her boundaries.  She's an amazing smart dog, we let her loose in the yard for 30 minutes at a time while we do our morning routine and she never leaves the yard, she knows better and knows where our yard end. The only time she ever leaves is when our neighbour is out, because he buys her treats and cookies. 








Action Shot!








Waiting to go for a drive and hike!








Another action shot! She loves to jump!

Her only down fall is, she can't swim, she's just like me ;D LOL Don't say, every dog has to know how to swim until you've met mine! 

Random more pictures of her, I have soo many.. she's like my baby! 








Outside in the snow ready to go for a walk! 








She realized it was getting too deep for her LOL!








"Ok guys, I'm done now.. let me in.."








Yes.. LOL

So, this is my precious girl. Does anyone have any suggestions on her breed?​


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe she has some doberman or shepherd in her.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

This is a doby x Shep mix









and this one is too


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I thought kelpie cross when I saw her (not sure how common that breed is outside of Australia) but those doberman/shepherds look pretty close. 

Love the photos of her and her toys. She looks like a very happy and very well-loved dog.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

She looks like a spirited doggie! I just picked out a dog from the SPCA for my mom. We lucked out she is well trained and such a nice dog. She was only there for a week. My mom loves her and is spoiling her. You can find great dogs at the SPCA. Her last dog who passed was from there too.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Cute cute girlie! We had one at the farm who looked similar to her, and we established that Bonnie and her brother Clyde were most likely a black Labrador retriever (Clyde was ALL LAB, lol!) and **** Hound. Bonnie looked very much like your girl, but with some white markings as well. 

Here's a link to a picture of a **** hound:
https://www.google.com/search?q=coonhound&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&rlz=1I7TSND_enUS411US411&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=0o0uUvbLAtGr4APNhYGoCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=527#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=oiXga1K-7Fj9qM%3A%3BixjB8rLs5ZEclM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fpuppydogweb.com%252Fgallery%252Fcoonhounds%252Fcoonhound_clarke.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fpuppydogweb.com%252Fgallery%252Fcoonhounds%252Fe.htm%3B300%3B346

sorry that link is about fifteen feet long, lol!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I thought kelpie cross when I saw her (not sure how common that breed is outside of Australia) but those doberman/shepherds look pretty close.
> 
> Love the photos of her and her toys. She looks like a very happy and very well-loved dog.


My brother has a Kelpie on his farm....In the US. So I assume they aren't too rare...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She's beautiful, is what she is! ^_^


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> She's beautiful, is what she is! ^_^


+1 She looks like a great dog


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice betta lol


----------

